# install of 9rc3 on top of win 7



## aeyeaws (Dec 31, 2011)

It doesn't work. Tried sysinstall too, it makes funky partitions which the subsequent gentoo and grub install don't read; they're not aligned either, 2400kb off,  doesn't install a bootable MBR, my Windows 7 has a 100 MB boot partition. I have to install 8.2 and then grind it to 9.


----------



## rianav (Jan 1, 2012)

I had that problem too, seemingly no bootable mbr after setup. The USB key I *dd*'ed the memstick image to had an odd partition setup too. Can't remember whether it was rc or beta; maybe both. 



> I have to install 8.2 and then grind it to 9



Same here. I think I need to carefully peruse the handbook on bsdinstall.

At least you are up and running.

Cheers.

Edit: take a look here, http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28601


----------



## aeyeaws (Jan 10, 2012)

I dorked around with this some more, grub2 didn't fly. Neither did gparted changing to gpt.


----------



## rianav (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello,
After upgrading to the final version of 9.0, grub2 from ports now loads FreeBSD successfully after running grub-mkconfig.

Cheers!


----------



## aeyeaws (Jan 28, 2012)

Does anyone get gtk-gnutella to run? I get core dumps. It used to core dump on gentoo also but now only on freebsd FreeBSD.

What's the problem with Windows 7? It doesn't multitask.

I'm un7zipping a big file now and I have to wait 2 minutes to open Firefox? Or if I'm just moving a 2 GB folder from one partition on the same drive to another it won't open a window for 2 minutes? What the hell's wrong with it?

Maybe a freebsd FreeBSD developer will know, obvouisly a Microsoft one won't tell.

To the guy with the coconuts answering me: I guess you chose to run shell after install? To install grub 2? Did you have to *gdisk* your Windows 7 stuff before install?


----------



## aeyeaws (Feb 28, 2012)

*O*k, boot FreeBSD 9 memstick, choose manual partitioning, the / partition has to be the first one in the slice or boot0cfg won*'*t find it. *T*hen when you*'re* done the last window asks if you want to open a shell in the new install, choose yes and run `boot0cfg -B /dev/ada0`  or whatever your disk is, this will give you a MBR install that will work with an existing win 7 install. *I* install gentoo, then grub. *Y*ou can install grub in freebsd FreeBSD also.


----------



## aeyeaws (Mar 1, 2012)

*Y*up, grub's find in Gentoo can't find freebsd FreeBSD partition. *I* think I'm going to just play the bongos!


----------



## rianav (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello,

I installed *F*reeBSD on a separate hard disk to Archlinux. I initially chain-loaded the newly-installed *F*reeBSD using additions to /etc/grub.d/40_custom from Archlinux. Then I installed grub2 from ports. 

To date grub2 from Archlinux doesn't add FreeBSD to grub.cfg . It just says 
	
	



```
Unknown Linux Distribution on /dev/sdxx
```

Cheers.


----------



## aeyeaws (Mar 2, 2012)

Ehh, you know some people try to be somewhat funny with juvenile and caprici*ou*s banter, there soup-Nazi, in an effort to bring readers in.


----------

